# P, S, A, and M Modes



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Nikon D3100.  I'm new to DSLR cameras.  I have a basic understanding of how to use the camera.  When in one of the P,S,A,M modes and you make a change to shutter speed, aperture, exposure, ISO, etc. then I've read you must return the settings back to where they were or the camera will keep those changed settings (in that particular mode) and continue to take pictures at those settings even if you turn the camera off and back on.  So, do you change back "manually" by turning dials, etc. or is there a menu setting to return to the settings you started with?  If you can't remember what the settings were can you change to fully automatic point in the same place you took the picture and then check what settings the camera chooses and change to that?  I can't imagine writing down the settings in every situation.
How do people do this?  Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2011)

The camera will display the settings which you have dialed on in each mode.  I suggest you spend some more time reading through your manual and gaining a better understanding of how Program, Aperture Priority, Shutter Priority, and Manual modes work.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

(I'm guessing without reading your manual) the D3100 will display all your triad settings in the viewfinder (ISO, aperture, shutter speed).  Not much to remember since it is already there.  Adjust as necessary, rinse and repeat.

On a further note, in the begining (ELP just popped in my brain....... some of you will get the reference) it is a good practice to actually write down in a journal/notebook what settings give you what results in what situations.  This will burn into your brain the foundations of exposure, especially if you get crappy results.  The purpose of this excercise it to reduce the number of crappy results.

Add a plus one to what John said.   :thumbsup:


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 29, 2011)

Also check your histograms!  Sort of a boring task, but worth doing when you're unsure.  Read up in your manual about how to view the histogram in review mode.  This will give you the most concrete data on what kind of results your exposure settings are actually getting you, beyond the subjective "looks a little bright / looks a little dark" you can guess from the lcd.

+1 to what everyone else said as well


----------



## Lens Lenders (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> I have a Nikon D3100.  I'm new to DSLR cameras.  I have a basic understanding of how to use the camera.  When in one of the P,S,A,M modes and you make a change to shutter speed, aperture, exposure, ISO, etc. then I've read you must return the settings back to where they were or the camera will keep those changed settings (in that particular mode) and continue to take pictures at those settings even if you turn the camera off and back on.


That's an interesting question. It's true that the camera will remember your previous settings and return to them when you dial to one of the P, S, A, M modes. I would hate a camera that didn't do this. I never thought that it could cause worry to someone new to SLR cameras.

Each of the 4 modes (P, Tv, Av and M on Canon cameras) gives you control over specific functions and gives automatic control to the camera for others. Which mode you choose depends on your subject and what kind of photo you want to make. It's sensible for the camera to remember your settings in each mode since you'll likely develop personal preferences and style for each. Knowing what mode to choose and what settings to make comes with practice!

Digital photography is extraordinary for learning. When I learned on film, even if you went to the darkroom right after a shoot, it was hours after you clicked the shutter before you saw your results. Learning what worked well took days. Today, with digital, a push of a button instantly shows your results on the back of the camera, along with the settings used to do it! You can delete and try again as much as you want! In an hour, you can gain as much as experience as a film photographer took a month to learn.


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> I have a Nikon D3100.  I'm new to DSLR cameras.  I have a basic understanding of how to use the camera.  When in one of the P,S,A,M modes and you make a change to shutter speed, aperture, exposure, ISO, etc. then I've read you must return the settings back to where they were or the camera will keep those changed settings (in that particular mode) and continue to take pictures at those settings even if you turn the camera off and back on.  So, do you change back "manually" by turning dials, etc.


Long ago I developed the habit of always putting my cameras away with the same settings every time. That way, the next time I pick the camera up to shoot, I know exactly how the camera is set up.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I may not have made myself clear.  Let's say you take your first picture ever with the camera.  You set it to A Mode.  There are settings choosen by the camera, let's say 1/60 and F4.  You decide to change the aperture to something else and maybe change the exposure.  Take a few pictures.  Maybe change the settings again to improve your photo.  Now, according to all I've read you have to put the settings BACK to what they were before you CHANGED them.  That would be 1/60 and F4.  But you can't remember what the settings were.  According to what I've read if you don't put them back everytime you go to A Mode it will be what you had changed it to the last time you were in that mode even if you turn the camera off.  So, is there a way to change it back?  Or do you have to remember the settings and manually turn the dial to the original settings?  And how do you "rinse" them?  I think that is what I don't know how to do except by manually turning the dial to get them back to where it started.  Thanks!!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

Look in your manual for "Reset to Factory Defaults".  That'll get you back to square one every time.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

OK - I am a beginner.  (when I bought the camera the guy said - this is not for amateurs but took my money anyway).  Now, when you go to one of the A, S, etc modes the camera will choose settings for you based on what you point the camera at and then you can change them in that semi-automatic or manual mode.  As a beginner, I try to make changes to get a better photo, however, my changes are based on what I see with my eyes, with the camera and partially what the camera chooses.  The photo is over exposed - ok don't like what the camera chose so change it.  Don't like the DOF?  change it.  So, as a BEGINNER    I have to start from what the camera chooses and go from there until I get to the point in time where I can decide for myself before I even turn the camera on!!  Make sense???  So, if the settings are at what I had done the last time I took photos - that does not help this beginner if I am taking a completely different photo under different lighting, etc.  Previous settings would just confuse me at that point.  Sigh!!


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

KmH said:


> Long ago I developed the habit of always putting my cameras away with the same settings every time. That way, the next time I pick the camera up to shoot, I know exactly how the camera is set up.



This is GREAT advice for everyone.



CBGCAT9 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I may not have made myself clear.  Let's say you take your first picture ever with the camera.  You set it to A Mode.  There are settings choosen by the camera, let's say 1/60 and F4.  You decide to change the aperture to something else and maybe change the exposure.  Take a few pictures.  Maybe change the settings again to improve your photo.  Now, according to all I've read you have to put the settings BACK to what they were before you CHANGED them.  That would be 1/60 and F4.  But you can't remember what the settings were.  According to what I've read if you don't put them back everytime you go to A Mode it will be what you had changed it to the last time you were in that mode even if you turn the camera off.  So, is there a way to change it back?  Or do you have to remember the settings and manually turn the dial to the original settings?  And how do you "rinse" them?  I think that is what I don't know how to do except by manually turning the dial to get them back to where it started.  Thanks!!



By A do you mean Aperture Priority? Or automatic? If it's automatic, the settings are chosen by the camera and will continually change, no matter what you do, based on the lighting conditions you encounter. Setting will not ever be saved in Automatic. If you're in aperture priority mode, you set your aperture and ISO, the camera decides your shutter. If you switch to say M, the settings you just had will be gone, and will now be whatever they are the last time you were in M. If you go back to Aperture Priority, your ISO and Aperture will be the same, but your shutter will most likely change (because of new lighting conditions).

There are no "Original Settings" on your camera. They will either be decided by the camera when you push the shutter button, or you will partly, or fully control them. If by original, you mean factory default? If that's the case, is there a reason why you'd want it to go back to some default setting? It only takes a second or two to adjust your settings, so having a default setting while you're out shooting won't really make much difference.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 29, 2011)

The camera will remember where you've left your manual settings in those modes, but that doesn't necessarily imply that you need to change them back...   Do you just want to reset them so you start at the same place every time?  or is there some other reason?  I always just adjust the settings and then take the shot, I never "reset" anything afterwards.  If you're choosing manual control over anything, you're going to need to make adjustments to those settings every time you pick up the camera anyway... doesn't matter if you pick it up with the settings from your last shoot, or from some default, they still won't be what you need.


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> OK - I am a beginner.  (when I bought the camera the guy said - this is not for amateurs but took my money anyway).  Now, when you go to one of the A, S, etc modes the camera will choose settings for you based on what you point the camera at and then you can change them in that semi-automatic or manual mode.  As a beginner, I try to make changes to get a better photo, however, my changes are based on what I see with my eyes, with the camera and partially what the camera chooses.  The photo is over exposed - ok don't like what the camera chose so change it.  Don't like the DOF?  change it.  So, as a BEGINNER    I have to start from what the camera chooses and go from there until I get to the point in time where I can decide for myself before I even turn the camera on!!  Make sense???  So, if the settings are at what I had done the last time I took photos - that does not help this beginner if I am taking a completely different photo under different lighting, etc.  Previous settings would just confuse me at that point.  Sigh!!



Dude, slow down. I think you're making this WAY harder than it has to be. Don't worry about what settings are default, or whatever. The settings you use will depend on the *current* lighting conditions, and the photo you're trying to take. Use your light meter. Check your exposure in your preview and histogram. Make exposure compensation adjustments (look in your manual for this) if you need to. Really, it seems to me you need to read your manual, and possibly read about exposure. Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is the default book most TPF members recommend, and it's a good one. I would highly recommend picking it up, and reading through your manual several times.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

By A I meant Aperture Mode.
By "original" - in this case - I mean the original settings (aperture, shutter speed, ISO, exposure) the the camera chose when you turned the camera on and pointed and pressed the shutter release half-way.  
I'm not talking about "defaults".  
I have been reading the manual and a book I bought and an on-line course I bought.  All say, "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes you must put the settings back or your changes will stay even if you turn the camera off."  The settings I am talking about are shutter speed, aperture, ISO, exposure.
Sorry I haven't been clear.  Learning the lingo may be harder than learning the camera!!!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> ...... So, as a BEGINNER  I have to start from what the camera chooses and go from there until I get to the point in time where I can decide for myself before I even turn the camera on!! Make sense??? So, if the settings are at what I had done the last time I took photos - that does not help this beginner if I am taking a completely different photo under different lighting, etc. Previous settings would just confuse me at that point. Sigh!!


I guess you missed the part of my previous reply about taking notes.  Make sense now???


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> By A I meant Aperture Mode.
> By "original" - in this case - I mean the original settings (aperture, shutter speed, ISO, exposure) the the camera chose when you turned the camera on and pointed and pressed the shutter release half-way.
> I'm not talking about "defaults".
> I have been reading the manual and a book I bought and an on-line course I bought.  All say, "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes you must put the settings back or your changes will stay even if you turn the camera off."  The settings I am talking about are shutter speed, aperture, ISO, exposure.
> Sorry I haven't been clear.  Learning the lingo may be harder than learning the camera!!!



I think that quote is referring to what KmH recommended. When you're done shooting, or when you have a break in your shooting, it might be worth while to put your camera into your own sort of default mode. Settings that you (and you alone, for the most part) recognize as sort of base settings. That way, when you start shooting, you automatically know where your camera is, and how to get it where you want to go.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll ignore the settings and try to use my brain instead.  I was just using the settings the camera chose as a starting point while I try to learn what exposure, aperture, iso, etc needed for any given situation.   In other words - at this point in time - I can take a photo in fully automatic mode and then look at the photo, look at the histogram,etc etc and see what needs to be changed from there to improve the photo.  I just felt it wise to not use my "saved" settings from a photo I took on an overcast day in the shade of a tree for a photo I'm now taking on a sunny day at the beach with white sand.  Does that make sense??  I know the basics - just don't know how to apply them automatically in my head in the moment.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> I have been reading the manual and a book I bought and an on-line course I bought.  All say, "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes you must put the settings back or your changes will stay even if you turn the camera off."  The settings I am talking about are shutter speed, aperture, ISO, exposure.


 
I'm going to reply very non-specifically to this...  my opinion when it comes to this stuff is not accepted by a lot of folks, but I'll mention it anyway...     It's great to read the manual, because it was written by the folks who know the most about the equipment, but they may not know the most about how to take photographs.  And it's great to read online and print books, because the people that write that stuff usually have quite a bit of experience, but they may not know the best about your equipment or your goals or style.  So when you read a blanket statement that says "you must always do this", question where it comes from.  I always approach this stuff from the perspective of understanding the technique and equipment, so that I can experiment and make my own decisions.  I disagree with the teaching style that says "do this for this reason", i would much rather hear, "this controls this, now go play".  ymmv


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> CBGCAT9 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading the manual and a book I bought and an on-line course I bought.  All say, "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes you must put the settings back or your changes will stay even if you turn the camera off."  The settings I am talking about are shutter speed, aperture, ISO, exposure.
> ...



If you pick up a book on exposure, there's a good chance it won't be able to tell you exactly what buttons or menus or whatever control the different functions. The purpose of reading the manual is to become familiar with the operation of your camera. If the exposure book says use Aperture Priority mode, and you don't know that the Av on your dial means aperture priority, then what do you do? I agree, your manual doesn't teach you how to make photos, but if you don't know how your equipment works, you're not going to be able to make photos either. More so that just about any consumer electronic equipment out there, you need to read your manual to understand the operation of your camera.

Most people, who know what they're doing that I've run into won't use the "do this for this reason" approach except when it's the truth. I know that I always try to give the rule of thumb, but encourage playing around with things. But really, the most important thing you can do when you purchase a new camera is sit down with your manual and your camera, and read the book. More than anything else in photography, you MUST know how to operate your camera. Everything else might be just as important as knowing how to operate your camera, but it all comes afterwards.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Everything everyone has said makes sense.  Just didn't answer my question.  Here's my answer to my question: I'm thinking that there is no magic button to reset the exposure, aperture, etc back to what it was before I manipulated the settings.  Where I've read that you need to put it back or it stays the same was just a note to the reader that the next time you take a picture (whether 2 seconds later or two days later) in that particular mode it will be the last changes to the settings made by the photographer not chosen by the camera.  It was so you understand how the camera works - not that you have to put them back.  So, just a note so you understand why your camera wants to choose ISO 3200 on a bright sunny day - oh yeah - because that's where you set it the last time you were in that mode.  And if you change your aperture or shutter - don't forget to change the ISO .....  That would be my reason for wanting to go back to the settings that the camera chose - so the next time I get the camera out I'm starting from a level playing field and don't miss that great photo because I forgot to change one of the settings.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> Everything everyone has said makes sense.  Just didn't answer my question.  Here's my answer to my question: I'm thinking that there is no magic button to reset the exposure, aperture, etc back to what it was before I manipulated the settings.  Where I've read that you need to put it back or it stays the same was just a note to the reader that the next time you take a picture (whether 2 seconds later or two days later) in that particular mode it will be the last changes to the settings made by the photographer not chosen by the camera.  It was so you understand how the camera works - not that you have to put them back.  So, just a note so you understand why your camera wants to choose ISO 3200 on a bright sunny day - oh yeah - because that's where you set it the last time you were in that mode.  And if you change your aperture or shutter - don't forget to change the ISO .....  That would be my reason for wanting to go back to the settings that the camera chose - so the next time I get the camera out I'm starting from a level playing field and don't miss that great photo because I forgot to change one of the settings.  Does that make sense?


 
If your manual doesn't mention something like that, I assume it doesn't exist. My camera doesn't, and I don't know of any that do. But if you could do that, your manual would tell you.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

... and remember... I'm a beginner.  I had an SLR camera and took some really great photos.  Then I had a point & shoot digital and took some really great photos.  My DSLR is way more sophisticated, i.e., big learning curve.  As a beginner - at this point - I do understand what ISO, Exposure compensation, aperture, shutter speed are.  I just don't have it in my head yet to choose the right combination of settings for each particular situation I'm in.  I have to think about it too much at this point.  I need more practice.  All I wanted to know was  - is there a way to reset back to where I started without having to remember what it was.  There is no "undo" button on the camera.  I'm thinking I have to remember where I started and manually put it back.    ... and it's dudette - not dude!!!!


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 29, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> and it's dudette - not dude!!!!


 
Whoops! My bad.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

You're right, there is no Crtl-Z button on your camera.  There are a couple of ways to handle this situation of yours.  1) Do as KmH suggested... before you put your camera away for the day, manually put the ISO on 100 or 200 (whatever is your native ISO), set the aperture and shutter speed to certain settings.  This way you know that everytime you pick up the camera on the next venture, you are on a level playing field.  2)  Have a look on your LCD or viewfinder to what your current shooting mode, ISO, aperture and shutter speed are.  Given the current lighting, adjust to a baseline.  3) Decide what shooting mode you want to be using and half-press your shutter and see what info the camera is sayig for exposure on the light meter bar in the viewfinder.  4) Take a shot as is.  Think to yourself "$hit, that sucks, I need to adjust my *fill in the blank*, take another shot.

<<:quitely exists stage left:>>


----------



## CBGCAT9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Kundulini!!  I will persevere.  And you just described my process.  
So I am clear in letting you know my thinking - what I mean by level playing field is what the camera would choose.  Then from that place I can manipulate the settings.  Someday I will know what is needed automatically without needing a starting place to guide me.


----------



## Ginu (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh boy... I used to encounter the same exact issues and then I discovered the camera reset buttons. Now every-time I pick up the camera I push the two buttons which resets all settings to default and I start from there; its always the same and it only takes a few seconds to adjust the settings as needed.


----------



## JClishe (Apr 30, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> Thanks Kundulini!!  I will persevere.  And you just described my process.
> So I am clear in letting you know my thinking - what I mean by level playing field is what the camera would choose.  Then from that place I can manipulate the settings.  Someday I will know what is needed automatically without needing a starting place to guide me.


 
I believe I understand what you're asking. Say you're outside and see a bird you want to take a picture of. You grab your camera, which happens to be in aperture priority mode, and it happens to be set at f/11 and ISO 100 because that's where you set it last. You take a meter reading of the bird and as you're looking through the viewfinder you notice the camera is suggesting a shutter speed of 1/30. You're worried that's too slow so you bump the ISO to 200 and open the aperture to f/8. You take another meter reading and the camera is now suggesting 1/120. You decide that will work, and you take the picture. 

If I'm understanding you correctly, you're asking how would you remember that the aperture was originally at f/11 and the ISO was originally at 100 before you starting manipulating them? Is that your question? If so, the answer is you don't, because there's no reason to. Those settings were incorrect (remember they resulted in a shutter speed that would not have produced the results you wanted). Since those settings were creatively incorrect, you have no need to remember them or ever go back to them. 

There is no "starting place", no "baseline" when it comes to your cameras exposure settings. Every exposure will be creatively different, requiring different settings. Maybe that bird has a busy background that you want to throw out of focus so you need to open the aperture all the way up and then make changes to ISO and shutter speed as appropriate based on lighting conditions. Or, maybe there's another bird 10 feet behind the first bird that you want to get in focus so you stop your aperture down to f/22 and again make the appropriate adjustments to ISO and shutter speed. The exposure settings that your camera just happened to select the very first time you metered on that bird are irrelevant and you have no need to try to remember those settings or ever want to go back to them. YOU have to decide what makes your exposure "creatively correct"; your camera will not know what depth of field you want, whether you're trying to blur motion, stop action, etc. 

So....grab your camera, take a meter reading on your subject, manipulate settings until you get an exposure that is creatively correct for you. Take picture (s). Put your camera away. See something else to get a picture of, grab your camera, take a meter reading, manipulate settings, take picture(s). Put the camera away. See something else, grab your camera, take a meter reading, manipulate settings, take picture(s). Put the camera away. Repeat infinitely. The point is, there is no baseline or starting place, and no need to remember the settings that your camera selected on your very first meter reading because those settings were wrong anyway.

The only exception to having a documented baseline might be a completely controlled environment, such as a studio.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

OK - was away for a few days.  _If I'm understanding you correctly, you're asking how would you remember that the aperture was originally at f/11 and the ISO was originally at 100 before you starting manipulating them? Is that your question?_ Yes, JClishe, you did understand my question.  And I do understand that there is no "baseline".  I understand what you are saying about creatively changing the settings for DOF, etc. as you described in your example.  My problem is that, as a beginner, I can't think what to do as fast as you can - yet!!  So, I guess what I meant by putting the settings "back" was so that when I point the camera and check the settings - those settings will have actually been chosen by the camera for that particular situation NOT for the last picture I took.  Then I can change my settings creatively from there - from the settings that the camera would have chosen.  Someday I will be able to just know what to do.  At this point it would be easier for me to manipulate the settings based on what the camera chose for that given situation - even if they were not creatively-correct.  If I am totally confused by the camera at this point - I put it in the fully automatic mode, point and press the shutter release halfway and then check the settings - then return to A or S or whatever mode and manipulate the settings based on what the camera chose in fully automatic.  I hear you groaning.  But I am a beginner.  The camera doesn't take the best photos in fully automatic.  My little point & shoot digital camera took better photos.  The camera I have is not really designed to shoot in fully automatic.  I will force myself to just use my brain!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## SNBniko (May 3, 2011)

Put the camera in manual.  It will make you learn what is going on a lot faster than using the priority settings.  

That is what I did, and I am figuring out what means what much faster than before.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

I have beed advised to do that - and plan to go outside and take lots of photos if it ever stops raining and the sun comes out again.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Studio7Four (May 3, 2011)

Granted I skimmed over the last half of the responses, but I have an alternate interpretation to offer.  When you read (my emphasis added)



CBGCAT9 said:


> "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes you *must *put the settings back"



that does not mean that something bad will happen if you don't.  Perhaps a better emphasis would be 



CBGCAT9 said:


> "note - when making changes in A, S, M modes *you *must put the settings back"



It simply means that the camera will not default back to particular settings, you must do it manually _if you desire_.  There are reasons for and against changing back to a specific set of settings.  Say you shoot studio portraits 90% of the time, then take the camera out to shoot, oh I don't know, star trails.  Since you shoot with the same settings 90% of the time it's probably not on your radar to check settings when you start the next studio session, so you're better off putting them back to "studio standard" after you finish your star trail shots.  However, if you are shooting something different almost every time you take the camera out you're going to be changing settings quite often, so where is the value added to starting from the same place every time?  (There may be some value added for you - it's just like post-processing, everyone has a different workflow which suits them best.)


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Rob. I don't want to put it back to the "same place" everytime. Yeah, at this point in time I take photos of a lot of different things. In my first post/question I was just wondering if there was a quick way (which I'm pretty sure now that there is no magic button) - anyway wondered if there was a quick way to put it back where the camera was before you manipulated the settings, i.e., back to the settings the camera would have chosen for you - as a starting point - for this humble beginner. Once I understand better what settings to use for any particular situation - I won't worry so much about it. And I think I need to stop worrying about it. I am getting better but not there yet. I bought a book that was written by a professional photographer just about the specific camera I have. It goes beyond the manual that comes with the camera. I also bought some beginner and intermediate lessons from this website which have been very helpful. http://[URL="http://www.digital-slr-guide.com"]www.digital-slr-guide.com[/URL] I will say that I got the lessons after reading the manual and the book I bought. So, the lessons helped pull it all together. This website also has an email newsletter you can subscribe to.[/FONT]


----------



## OrionsByte (May 3, 2011)

You might want to look at this a little differently.

When you change the ISO, it will change the ISO for P, A, S, and M modes - it will not retain a separate ISO setting for each mode.  Similarly, the value you select for the aperture in A or M mode will be applied to _both_ A and M mode, and the value you select for the shutter speed in S or M mode will be applied to _both_ S and M mode.

So, keeping all that in mind, the single biggest setting that will screw you up every single time is ISO, because it's "universal" across the manual modes.  _Absolutely_ do what KmH suggested, and always, always, *always* change the ISO back to the same thing every time before you put your camera down.  It doesn't even matter what that is (I usually set it to 400, but that's me), as long as it's the same thing every time.  _You_ need to establish your own baseline, because the default manufacturer setting has absolutely no bearing on what it "should" be set at.

Next, if you're shooting in P mode, the camera is selecting both the aperture and shutter speed anyways, so the only thing you really have to worry about is ISO.  Already done if you're putting it away the same every single time, right?

If you're shooting in A mode, it's probably because you want to control the depth of field, so regardless of where you left it last time, you're going to want to change that to whatever is applicable to the situation.  The camera will choose a shutter speed based on the aperture and ISO, which again, is the only thing that will mess you up here if you forget to check it.

If you're shooting in S mode, it's probably because you want to control how action is captured, so regardless of where you left it last time, you're going to want to change that to whatever is applicable to the situation (I know I'm being repetitive, but repetition helps learning).  The camera will chose an aperture based on the shutter speed and ISO, which _again_, is the only thing that will mess you up if you forget about it (because you went in to S mode _in order to_ control the shutter speed, remember?).  I'm not trying to talk down to you, I'm just trying to drive my point home.

If you're shooting in M mode, you're in complete control of the camera and should be checking all three settings before every single shot anyways.

So, again, the biggest thing to remember to check is the ISO, because everything else will either be a creative decision or chosen by the camera.  If you can train yourself to always set the camera back to (for example) P mode at ISO 400 before you put the camera away, I think you'll take care of 90% of your concerns about "default" settings.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

Brian
Thanks!!  It all makes sense when I'm reading it - just when I'm "out there" I can't think fast enough - I don't have it all in my head yet how to choose a combination of settings for a particular situation - but I will!!  And it didn't seem you were talking down to me at all.  I appreciate a good teacher.  Thanks for taking the time!!!


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> because the default manufacturer setting has absolutely no bearing on what it "should" be set at.


 I disagree with that.

The default setting is most likely the native ISO of the sensor, which will have the least noise.  As far as I can remember, that is generally 100 for Canon, 200 for Nikon.


If you think about it in film terms, it makes sense...  You can't change the sensor.  The sensor is your 'film', but you can shoot it at any ISO you want, just as you could with film.  The sensor has a fixed ISO, just as film does.  When you deviate from the native ISO, you are either 'pushing' or 'pulling' - which is going to introduce noise.  On modern sensors, it isn't really that big of a deal though, with the outstanding high ISO performance they have.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 3, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> Thanks!!  It all makes sense when I'm reading it - just when I'm "out there" I can't think fast enough - I don't have it all in my head yet how to choose a combination of settings for a particular situation - but I will!!


 
Oh I've been there.  Heck, sometimes, I end up back there again.  Maybe not with respect to shutter speed, aperture, and ISO so much anymore, but all my book knowledge on lighting tends to disappear right before I need it, and I get totally lighting-stupid behind the camera.  Eventually I know I'll grow out of that though, and there will be something _else_ I get dumb about for a while.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 3, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > because the default manufacturer setting has absolutely no bearing on what it "should" be set at.
> ...


 
Good point, thanks Josh.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

My default is ISO 100 (Nikon D3100).  I can change the default (100-3200).  I can also change the ISO (temporarily) on the fly as I take photos with a nifty little button that brings up a screen with all the settings I can change in the particular mode I am in (not all modes are equal).  Using the arrows and Ok button I can change the settings pretty fast (as opposed to going thru the many menus on the camera).  Settings I am talking about are ISO, exposure compensation, metering mode, white balance, etc.  Also, pushing that nifty button shows me where all these settings are currently.  The "main" screen tells me a lot but this other screen tells me more and lets me change on the fly.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 3, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> I have a Nikon D3100.  I'm new to DSLR cameras.  I have a basic understanding of how to use the camera.  When in one of the P,S,A,M modes and you make a change to shutter speed, aperture, exposure, ISO, etc. then I've read you must return the settings back to where they were or the camera will keep those changed settings (in that particular mode) and continue to take pictures at those settings even if you turn the camera off and back on.  So, do you change back "manually" by turning dials, etc. or is there a menu setting to return to the settings you started with?  If you can't remember what the settings were can you change to fully automatic point in the same place you took the picture and then check what settings the camera chooses and change to that?  I can't imagine writing down the settings in every situation.
> How do people do this?  Thanks, Carolyn


 

Carolyn, I am reading your thread and the responses and I found that I simply HAD to respond because I'm not sure that you've gotten a clear answer yet how your DSLR operates.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but let me offer the following.  I do agree that you should be reading you manual and learning all about your camera and how it operates.

Let's take an example--you pick up the camera, turn the knob to "P" (automatic) mode, point at a scene and take a photo.  P is one of the automatic modes so you will likely have proper (or close to proper) exposure.  Let's say you photo is instead overexposed, and you make an adjustment to the exposure by holding down the +/- button and turning the knob to -2/3 of a stop exposure (-0.7) and shoot again.  Check the LCD and it looks good. You're done.  Now you want to shoot a photo in aperture priority mode (A) and you want a long depth of field so you dial down the aperture to f/15 (for example).  You point at the scene and hold down the shutter release button 1/2 way and check the exposure reading.  It looks okay so you take the shot, but you find that you are underexposed.  You must recall that you changed the exposure compensation to -2/3 of a stop by holding down the +/- button and turning until it read -0.7.  The exposure compensation adjustment will remain on -2/3 until you change it to something else.  This is one adjustment that does not change back automatically.  So, in the second example with the underexposed image at f/15, you'll either need to open the aperture somewhat (e.g., to f/11), or you'll need to dial back the exposure compensation button to -0.3, 0.0, etc.  You can also turn up the ISO which will increase the exposure.  These are all small adjustments that you can make to get the proper exposure for what you are trying to accomplish.

I think the point to remember is that NOT every change you make to the camera will "freeze" and remain that way when you turn the camera off and on again.  Every time you change from P to A to M to S, etc., the camera will make adjustments based on what the sensor sees when you point at your subject.  Only certain adjustments will "freeze" and need to be adjusted---one of them is the exposure compensation button I discussed above.

Does this make any sense?


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

To clarify - I'm not saying that using anything other than the native setting is _bad_, just that it isn't the native setting and it will have more noise.  That's just a fact ... there isn't really any arguing that.  The added noise may very well be insignificant, and not matter at all...  Some cameras are a lot better than others when it comes to that - and it depends on how high you go.

Sometimes noise/grain is what you want, and you'll use a high ISO or push the film to get that effect.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

Yes.  This makes sense and is what I was originally asking about.  I wanted a magic button to make it all go back to where it was. tee hee.  I have read in teh book I bought which was "beyond" the manual that if you don't put it back it will stay even if you turn the camera off and back on.  I've tested it.  And it does.  I don't have the book in front of me but I'm pretty sure this included exposure compensation, aperture and shutter speed.  And this applies to each mode.  So, if you are in Aperture mode and manipulate the settings - the next time you point the camera in a different direction or turn the camera off and back on the settings you chose will still be there IN THAT MODE.  The "NOTE" I read in this book and other places says these settings will stay unless you put them back but doesn't give any hints as to how to put it back.  Now things like white balance and metering I can figure out.  I'm just at such a beginning stage of knowing what settings to choose that I wanted to know how to put the camera back to "proper" as you called it (you understood what I was asking! yipee!).  But there is no magic button and if I can't remember where I started then I have to just use my brain power to figure it out!!!


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> but doesn't give any hints as to how to put it back


 Two things you can do:

1 - Check the settings every time you turn the camera off/on.  Make sure everything is where you want it.

2 - Factory Reset.  Check your manual, somewhere in the menus, there is a way to restore everything back to the factory defaults with just the push of a button.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

OK - you just described it!!  Lightening-stupid!!  Love it!!!  I just went this last saturday to a home being fixed up and people from work volunteered and I was asked to take photos.  (Well - I have for about 6 years now).  When I was taking the group photo at the beginning of the day they were giving me a hard time and not cooperating.  Then one person who knew I had a new camera said, "Oh she has a new camera."  ARRRRRGGGHHH!!  Thanks a lot!!  I was just making adjustments and taking more than one photo - I was not having a problem.  That put a black cloud over my head all day.  I did become dumb sometimes dudring the day when the situation was difficult - small rooms - too many people in the room - very bright sun coming in the window putting people in silouhette.  All day people gave me a hard time about taking photos.  Didn't make it any easier.  Oh yeah, and I mentioned earlier about the rainy sunless days.  The one day all month that was sunny and I was at this house but didn't have control over what I wanted to take picures of.


----------



## CBGCAT9 (May 3, 2011)

Yes, I can go to a menu and reset to defaults. But defaults are not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about variables - Aperture, exposure, shutter speed - things like that that you change depending on what you are taking a picture of and what the conditions are.
I'm getting offline now - will check back tomorrow


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> Yes, I can go to a menu and reset to defaults. But defaults are not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about variables - Aperture, exposure, shutter speed - things like that that you change depending on what you are taking a picture of and what the conditions are.
> I'm getting offline now - will check back tomorrow


 In that case, just stick your eye in the viewfinder and look at the settings.  You have to do that anyway every time your take a picture, so I don't really see how it's even an issue.

If it's wrong, just change it to something that isn't wrong.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 4, 2011)

CBGCAT9 said:


> Yes.  This makes sense and is what I was originally asking about.  I wanted a magic button to make it all go back to where it was. tee hee.  I have read in teh book I bought which was "beyond" the manual that if you don't put it back it will stay even if you turn the camera off and back on.  I've tested it.  And it does.  I don't have the book in front of me but I'm pretty sure this included exposure compensation, aperture and shutter speed.  And this applies to each mode.  So, if you are in Aperture mode and manipulate the settings - the next time you point the camera in a different direction or turn the camera off and back on the settings you chose will still be there IN THAT MODE.  The "NOTE" I read in this book and other places says these settings will stay unless you put them back but doesn't give any hints as to how to put it back.  Now things like white balance and metering I can figure out.  I'm just at such a beginning stage of knowing what settings to choose that I wanted to know how to put the camera back to "proper" as you called it (you understood what I was asking! yipee!).  But there is no magic button and if I can't remember where I started then I have to just use my brain power to figure it out!!!



By the way, many Nikon DSLRs (D40, D60, D90, etc.) have 2 green buttons on them that will reset the camera to factory defaults if you just hold the 2 buttons down simultaneously for a few seconds.  It appears, however, that the D3100 does not have these buttons.  Another simple, FREE tool that you have at your disposal is the Nikon 800 number which you can call at your discretion and get all the free information that you need.


----------

